# General > Reunions >  south school

## larsson

i would be intrested in finding some old school mates so is there any one out there        
around 1974>1980  ::

----------


## Eve M

I started South School in 1976 or 1977, Can't remember the exact year.  Who you looking for?  Maybe I can help.  ::

----------


## larsson

i am looking for people who would have started wick high in the year 1981.1982
but thanks for the reply  :Grin:

----------


## Eve M

I started Wick High in 1982, we must know each other  :Smile:

----------


## larsson

people in my class were norman macleod     graham banks   judith mowat                             mandy mackenzie    
that is just to name some
do u still live in wick 
what is your name  :Grin:

----------


## Eve M

I think they are a year or two older than me.  Are you still in Wick?

----------


## larsson

i thought we would be older than u
yes i still live in wick
but thanks for your reply

----------


## Eve M

Have you tried www.friendsreunited.co.uk?

----------


## Anonymous

hi there eve, larsson ,started about your time eve, was in the very first primary 1 in76/77 left in 83, remember the names in your class larsson but not sure their wearabouts

----------


## garrygb

Hi Larsson

I don't recall you but Graham (I think Norman was) in my class at the South School and WHS. Graham was a hard son of a b. Judith Mowat lived a couple of doors down from me and I used to hang out with her brother Andrew.  Judith is now married and I think own's a hotel out by John'o g.

----------


## Jud

Hi there,

I went to South School not sure which years, I think early 80's.  I know Andrew,  Judith's  brother. I see him when I come home.

----------


## garrygb

So Jud do I know you or do you know me?.

----------


## Jud

I am not sure Garry ! My name is Judith and I went to the South School from roughly 78-83. Cant remember that far back so it is only a guess. I am not Andrews sister she is a couple of years older than me.  But my brother and Andrew are very good friends infact he was my brothers best man last year.  Left Wick when I was young, well alot younger than I am now.  :-))

----------


## garrygb

I used to hang about with Andrew a lot when I was young. He wasn't in my class I'm older than him. I'm now 34 and not sure how old Andrew is, how old is your brother and what's your surname.

I left Wick when I was 17ish (March 1985).

----------


## Jud

Gary,

I also left when I was around 18, my surname is Fraser maybe you know my older brother Jason he is around 33 I think or maybe 32. But both my brother hung about with Andrew or Panda as he was known then !! Not so much now adays though.

----------


## garrygb

Hi Jid,

I do remember someone called Fraser but I thought he was a relation of Andrew. God I forgot we called Andrew Panda I don't remember why?, thanks that's put a smile on my face   :Grin:  . So tell me about "Panda" the last I heard he was going out with someone in Thurso and they have a kid. He was a butcher in Wick and that's about it. I know Judith has a hotel by Kess or Ress somwhere and her Mum and Dad helps her out or works there. My Mum still keeps in contact with Judiths mum and dad (Mona and Andrew) but don't write that often.

g

----------


## Jud

G,  Yeah Andrew is in Thurso still but he got the Dounreay bug last year and is now working for them.  He has a boy who is really cute. He is a great dad it has changed him.  I cant remember either why he is called Panda not anymore though, everyone knows him as Bob.  I know why they call him that but it is a really long story and not very interesting, so wont go into it.  Maybe you know my other brother  Jared then.  What is you last name ??.  Did you live in the same street as Bob ?

J

----------


## Eve M

I was in Jared's class.  In fact he was my boyfriend for a wee while (P5) I think, lol.
Don't remember you very well though.  My memory aint what it used to be   ::

----------


## Jud

Eve,  Ahh ok , I know how you feel my memory aitn very good either.  He got married last year not sure if you still see him he now lives in Thurso.  Why is it half of Wick have moved to Thurso ??

J

----------


## garrygb

Yes I did live in the same street as Andrew, I used to live at 5 Bexley Terrace but move to 14 Lyndsay Drive on the other side of Wick and lost touch with him after a while. I'm glad to here he's doing well for himself.

My last name is Bain. Your other brothers name is not ringing any bells, did he have a nickname?.

----------


## Jud

Garry, No they didnt have any nick names, I was speaking to Jared he said he thinks he remembers you, you have a sister called Coreen. I cant remember you or your sister.  i think you are a few years older then I.  Will let Bob know you were asking for him the next time I talk to him.

J

----------


## garrygb

Yeah your right I have a sister Coreen (her 33rd birthday just gone 21st Feb) and my other sister Lorraine.

What a small world.

----------


## Anonymous

hi garry dont know if you remember me coreen was in my class at school,Amanda Bain.What is she up to these days ?

----------


## garrygb

Hi Amanda 

Yes I remember you and I know Coreen will as well, I will let her know you were asking for her. Coreen worked in London for many years but moved back down with Mum and Dad about 1 - 2 years ago. She works at B&Q head office in Southampton. She's not married and no kids and not looking to either,  I think she loves partying too much.

What about you, I think I saw you on Friends Reunited, married to Norman with kids?


Speak to you soon

Garry.

----------


## taz

Hi Gary, Don't know if you remember me but i used to hang about with your sister Lorraine, she was in my class at school. And my cousins Karen and Nicola used to hang around with Corren. Say hi to everyone and happy newyear from lynn Anderson, I have a brother Alan and i think my mum and dad were good friends with your mum and dad.

----------


## rangers1873

just noticed your thread,do you remember me david bain(bainer).if you do ,do you remember working with me at the yts at the airport doing engineering and the crack we used to have taking on the woodork department at darts and football.i used to live in old wick road and was in your class at school

----------


## crustyroll

Hi Eve, I was in the same year at Wick High as Jared and I ended up staying at Pulteney town as I didn't want to go to the South school.  I knew I wasn't that young when it opened so the timing of the first primary being 76/77 would be right.  I lived in Barrogill Street and could have nipped across the Burnie park and only taken 5 minutes to get to school but I prefered where I was!!!

----------


## blondscot

> Garry, No they didnt have any nick names, I was speaking to Jared he said he thinks he remembers you, you have a sister called Coreen. I cant remember you or your sister.  i think you are a few years older then I.  Will let Bob know you were asking for him the next time I talk to him.
> 
> J


hi jud i remember you and your brothers when we was all bairns is it jared at dounreay?

----------


## ggbain

> just noticed your thread,do you remember me david bain(bainer).if you do ,do you remember working with me at the yts at the airport doing engineering and the crack we used to have taking on the woodork department at darts and football.i used to live in old wick road and was in your class at school


Hi David, I remember you well and having a great laugh on the YTS and at WHS (I think the South School as well). I remember seeing you playing football once and thought you were extremely good in goal (I was well impressed). It's good to hear from you and hope things are going well for you.

----------


## rangers1873

thanks for the comment gary, nothing will ever beat those yts days, do you remember the rat we caught in the big cage. and the car pit we built that was always leaking. my oldest son is the goalkeeper for wick academy under 17's. i will show him your comment about me playing in goal as he thinks he's a bit of a superstar,  i'm always telling him he's not up to my standard.take care gary

----------


## mccaugm

> i am looking for people who would have started wick high in the year 1981.1982
> but thanks for the reply


My Hubby started Wick High in 1982 and knows the kiddies you mentioned in an earlier post.  Please PM with details as I cannot directly PM you for some reason.

----------


## catnip

*I went to the South school in 1977 -1984.  I remember Jud she was in my class, in fact I am sure she started in p2 if my memory serves me well.*
*I used to do impersonations at the concerts,  Maggie Thatcher and Barbara Woodhouse !!*

----------


## hotrod4

This thread is bringing back memories!!!!.
I used to hang around with juds brothers. We all used to hang around together for a good few years. I was the same age as Jared, and Bainer lived across the back from me in Oldwick road, its a small world.I also remember Gary or Teddy as he was known then!!!
I remember playing football with Jason in his wellies!!! He loved those wellies  :Wink: 
Started South School in 77 into p2.I came up from Ayrshire.
Remember Bob was well into Adam and the ants!! That shows you how long ago it was  :Wink:

----------

